# Upgrade to a sleeper with a rail pass: price?



## GeorgeMcH (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to travel through the USA with a rail pass, but for overnight trains I would like to upgrade to a sleeper. I was wondering how much such an upgrade would cost. I hope someone here knows the answer for that.

Thank you,

George


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 25, 2011)

The answer is, it really depends on the route, time of year you're traveling, and how sold the sleepers on that train are.

If you visit Amtrak.com and enter some of your segments and do a mock reservation, you will see a button to add a sleeper upgrade. When you check that, you'll see the price to upgrade that particular segment (the accommodation charge). That's what you would pay for the upgrade.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 25, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> If you visit Amtrak.com and enter some of your segments and do a mock reservation, you will see a button to add a sleeper upgrade. When you check that, you'll see the price to upgrade that particular segment (the accommodation charge). That's what you would pay for the upgrade.


But note that is the current upgrade price. As rooms continue to sell, that price can and most likely will go higher. Therefore it is always best to book as soon as you can. With a railpass, that means 6 months out from your intended travel dates.


----------



## tnrkitect (Jul 25, 2011)

When I priced out the cost of our recent 14 day trip via individual purchases vs rail pass, the rail pass saved my wife and I approximately $1,000, purchased 6 months out. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## GeorgeMcH (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for your answers!

That's pretty expensive. I thought it was like with InterRail/Eurail that you had to pay a supplement of like 9 to 25EUR if you want a night train berth/couchette, but I suppose that's not the case with Amtrak.

Therefore I'm wondering whether you can sleep (well) on coach-class seats or not. When I was traveling with the SNCF Corail Lúnea night train in France I couldn't sleep on a sleeperette, but that was mainly because I couldn't fully stretch my legs in the seats, am I able stretch my legs in an Amtrak train?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 27, 2011)

On the Long Distance Trains there are two types of Coach Cars, AmfleetII (Single Level) and Superliners (BiLevel)!The seats are comprable to a Domestic First Class Airline Seat or International Business Class Seat! There are foot rests, (but no arm rests between the two seats)leg pads, the seats recline and there is lots of leg room! Window seats are better cause you can lean against the wall (and also see out better! :lol: ), also they pass out small pillows but no blankets, you will want a travel pillow, probably a light blanket and eye shade and ear plugs if you are a light sleeper! The Seats are comfortable enough for overnight but most people agree that two or more nights is rough, nothing beats a flat bed or even a hotel for sleeping well!

If you can't afford sleepers everynight try to get one every other night if possible since meals in the diner are included and you get the low rail fare (called low bucket!) Try pricing some mock trips, amtrak.com or amsnag (invented by our own Paul M!) will give you ideas of prices for any route /Train in Amtrak!


----------



## Dave H (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm curious about this also. I'm thinking of taking a 3-week route-the-country romp at some point. A rail pass would save a ton on the rail fare. Looking at the amtrak site, it seems to me that on many trains, you can upgrade to sleeping accommodations 1 day in advance for very cheap and sleepers are usually available.

But here's the question: when I'm looking on the amtrak site, all I can see is the price if I purchase the rail fare normally. I don't know what the upgrade price would be for a rail pass ticket. Does anyone have any experience upgrading a *rail pass* ticket to sleeper accommodations.

Also, do they limit the number of sleeper accommodations available to rail pass customers? To put this another way, if I find that there are usually sleep accomodations available if I buy a normal ticket, am I likely to find them still available if I try to upgrade with a railpass ticket instead?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dave H said:


> I'm curious about this also. I'm thinking of taking a 3-week route-the-country romp at some point. A rail pass would save a ton on the rail fare. Looking at the amtrak site, it seems to me that on many trains, you can upgrade to sleeping accommodations 1 day in advance for very cheap and sleepers are usually available.
> 
> But here's the question: when I'm looking on the amtrak site, all I can see is the price if I purchase the rail fare normally. I don't know what the upgrade price would be for a rail pass ticket. Does anyone have any experience upgrading a *rail pass* ticket to sleeper accommodations.
> 
> ...


Accomodation charges are the same, regardless of whether it is on top of a base rail fare ("coach") or a rail pass. They are equally available to both. The only difference is that you can't upgrade a rail pass on the website, you must call. Accomodation charges are yield managed and change based on availability. Accomodations are priced at their current bucket until the train leaves. If any are available, and the conductor feels like doing the work, you can purchase an upgrade at the lowest bucket onboard.

I would not trust your 1 day before research. It depends on both the train and the time of year. If you are traveling in summer or over Christmas, I'd think the chances of snagging a room at all the day before departure, let alone at a low price, being pretty slim. If you are traveling in February, there is reasonable shot. In any case, if there is only one room left the day before, I guarantee you it will be in a high bucket purchased anywhere except from the conductor onboard. Sleepers are usually well patronized, don't count on them not being sold out or near it.

If you have to have a sleeper, reserve it at least a couple months in advance, preferably more. To go cheap, take your chances on a onboard upgrade. The day before thing doesn't usually make sense.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 16, 2011)

GeorgeMcH said:


> Thank you for your answers!
> 
> That's pretty expensive. I thought it was like with InterRail/Eurail that you had to pay a supplement of like 9 to 25EUR if you want a night train berth/couchette, but I suppose that's not the case with Amtrak.
> 
> Therefore I'm wondering whether you can sleep (well) on coach-class seats or not. When I was traveling with the SNCF Corail Lúnea night train in France I couldn't sleep on a sleeperette, but that was mainly because I couldn't fully stretch my legs in the seats, am I able stretch my legs in an Amtrak train?


There isn't an equivalent of a couchette on Amtrak. All sleeping car accomodations are private rooms, none are shared except by travelers in the same party.

Via has something like it, because they still have section (berth) accomodations available.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 16, 2011)

GeorgeMcH said:


> Thank you for your answers!
> 
> That's pretty expensive. I thought it was like with InterRail/Eurail that you had to pay a supplement of like 9 to 25EUR if you want a night train berth/couchette, but I suppose that's not the case with Amtrak.
> 
> Therefore I'm wondering whether you can sleep (well) on coach-class seats or not. When I was traveling with the SNCF Corail Lúnea night train in France I couldn't sleep on a sleeperette, but that was mainly because I couldn't fully stretch my legs in the seats, am I able stretch my legs in an Amtrak train?


You need to fully understand the difference between an Amtrak room and a berth/couchette on a European train.


On Amtrak the room is private - you (and your companions) only.
On Amtrak, you pay for the room, NOT per person and NOT per bed.
On Amtrak, the room price includes ALL meals for everyone in the room in the sit-down dining car if you are on the train during that dining period. The meal includes coffee/tea/soft drink AND dessert (lunch and dinner). There are a number of entree choices including a vegetarian one.
The room can be occupied for the whole trip, not just at night. During the day, the beds convert back to seats. That is your assigned seat.
In a bedroom, you have a sink and a private enclosed toilet/shower. Towels, sheets, pillow are provided.
In a roomette, you have a sink & toilet in the room and shower down the hall on Viewliners (generally trains that go to/from NYC) or shower/toilet down the hall and downstairs on Superliners (most all other LD trains). Towels, sheets, pillow are provided.
The price varies depending on demand, distance, etc.The cheapest is the daytime Atlanta-New Orleans trip for a roomette including 3 meals for as little as $50. The worst can be a multi-day bedroom which can exceed $1000.
Prices vary a LOT so you might find one day at low price, but the next day might be double that and the day before all sold out.
Once you book, you get that price but if it drops and you find out it dropped, you can call Amtrak and get a refund of the difference.
You can cancel the room w/o penalty up to 7 days before. After that, you can get credit for the room.
The room charge, like the couchette charge in Europe is a supplement, i.e. you pay the rail fare (or use a pass segment) plus pay for the room. However, on Amtrak, if you have a room, you get your rail fare at the lowest price i.e. you don't pay the higher rail price you might otherwise have if the train were full. For a rail pass, it gains you nothing but for an individual ticket, it can lower the effective room cost.
Considering it includes meals and you can split the cost if you are paying individually, it can be a great deal.


----------



## Dave H (Nov 17, 2011)

zephyr17 said:


> Accomodation charges are the same, regardless of whether it is on top of a base rail fare ("coach") or a rail pass. They are equally available to both. The only difference is that you can't upgrade a rail pass on the website, you must call. Accomodation charges are yield managed and change based on availability. Accomodations are priced at their current bucket until the train leaves. If any are available, and the conductor feels like doing the work, you can purchase an upgrade at the lowest bucket onboard.
> 
> I would not trust your 1 day before research. It depends on both the train and the time of year. If you are traveling in summer or over Christmas, I'd think the chances of snagging a room at all the day before departure, let alone at a low price, being pretty slim. If you are traveling in February, there is reasonable shot. In any case, if there is only one room left the day before, I guarantee you it will be in a high bucket purchased anywhere except from the conductor onboard. Sleepers are usually well patronized, don't count on them not being sold out or near it.
> 
> If you have to have a sleeper, reserve it at least a couple months in advance, preferably more. To go cheap, take your chances on a onboard upgrade. The day before thing doesn't usually make sense.


Thanks very much for your clear response and advice on getting a sleeper. I've been watching the sleeper accommodations on amtrak.com. Earlier this month they were almost always available at a low price the day before, but I see that they're getting expensive/sold out now - probably because we're approaching the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 21, 2017)

Note that thread has been necromanced like heck, and much of the advice above post #12 is no longer valid, particularly the part about buying low-bucket upgrades onboard.

I don't know anything about the questions in Post #12, just posting a fair warning to passers-by...


----------



## Bong101 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi newbie here, does it mean we need to purchase 6months in advance the Rail pass? I am an international traveller planning to travel this second week of September for an 8 segment pass, so should I take the rail pass or buy the individual tickets for each segment..


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Aug 22, 2017)

Bong101 said:


> Hi newbie here, does it mean we need to purchase 6months in advance the Rail pass? I am an international traveller planning to travel this second week of September for an 8 segment pass, so should I take the rail pass or buy the individual tickets for each segment..


A rail pass could be theoretically booked just before your trip, but extra fees will likely apply as the pass only works when the fare is still low. I just bought one two days ago for December 22nd-January 5th, one of the busiest times for Amtrak, and prices were still low enough that no fees were required. However, many times that may not be the case. Where are you travelling to on what dates? The worthiness of a rail pass depends on the distance and trains travelled. Either way, you should book your tickets as soon as possible. If you do buy a pass, it can be ordered off of the Amtrak website but you must email Amtrak your itinerary to obtain actual tickets.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Bong101 (Aug 22, 2017)

This is my planned itinerary

1. Longview, Tx going to Chicago via Texas Eagle

2. Chicago to Emyrville via California Zephyr

3. Emyrville to Seattle via Coast Starlight

4. Seattle to Chicago via Empire Builder

5. Chicago to NY via Cardinal

6. NY to New Orleans via Crescent

7. New Orleans to LA via Sunset Limited

8. LA to Longview, Tx via Texas Eagle

I will touch down in US on 8th Sep in Dallas then visit some relatives in Longview, Tx. So travel dates will be between Sept 11 to 23. If I run out of dates, I may cut some segments but surely keep CZ, EB


----------



## Maglev (Aug 22, 2017)

Bong101 said:


> This is my planned itinerary
> 
> 7. New Orleans to LA via Sunset Limited
> 
> 8. LA to Longview, Tx via Texas Eagle


Are you aware that the _Texas Eagle _and the _Sunset Limited _are the same train between LA and San Antonio?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 22, 2017)

Maglev said:


> Bong101 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my planned itinerary
> ...


The SL doesn't serve Longview.The TE doesn't serve New Orleans.

So I think s/he has it right.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Aug 22, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> > Bong101 said:
> ...


If the OP wants to visit Los Angeles or wants extra train time, then he/she could stay with the present routing. However, the transfer could also be done in San Antonio or any other station between there and Los Angeles.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Aug 22, 2017)

Bong101 said:


> This is my planned itinerary
> 
> 1. Longview, Tx going to Chicago via Texas Eagle
> 
> ...


That itinerary would require 16 nights, assuming no overnight stays where they are not necessary. If you transfer in San Antonio instead of Los Angeles, that gets it down to 13. If you also bypassed New York and took the CONO straight to New Orleans, it would only take 11 nights. 
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 22, 2017)

He will arrive by air to DFW on Sept 8, then be with relatives in Longview from Sept 8-11. If I read it correctly, he will be on Amtrak only from Sept 11-23. That's only 12 days.


----------



## Bong101 (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks Brian, I guess I have to bypass NY then..


----------



## Bong101 (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes, I may have not consider properly the time/days in making this itinerary.. so I need to cut down some segments.. but I want to keep CZ and EB as per review these were the most scenic.. its my first train ride in US though


----------



## Bong101 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi traveller, my flight back is 24th so you are correct its only 12days. Now I am considering change my return flight maybe in CA if this will help..


----------



## Bong101 (Aug 22, 2017)

By the way, I will be travelling on a coach, but big question for me is where do I get to shower? Do stations have public showers?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2017)

The only station with a public shower is Chicago. But itt in the Metropolitan Lounge, and you need to gain admittance to the ML. Coach will not do that.


----------

